# The Duck's Nest Fall '09



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

Well the day has arrived and it is nearly fall again and I have been gearing up for the start of the fall indoor growing season. I have totally revamped my grow room by adding a light mover and a closed air ventilation system for my 600 hps. I also painted my DWC lids white hoping this helps reflect the light and allow my buckets to remain cooler.

I have my nutes aerating, will be putting clones in after a good 24 hours of this aerating process. I am starting out at 1ml per gallon of the GH 3 part with an addiction of Diamond Nectar too.

The clones going in are: Bubba/Kush, Blueberry, Durban Poison, and Aurora Indica. Gonna try and get a quick crop off in order to add Spacecase to the garden. I just planted the Spacecase in Rapid Rooters yesterday 8/30

In the pictures below one is my grow room with my 400 mh hanging from my 600 hps. Gonna start with the 400 mh first. Next two pics are of Bubba/Kush just a reminder for me on what I am growing


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

very exciting! awesome strains.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Aug 31, 2009)

I will be interested to hear your feedback on the light mover. I was always interested in them but haven't read many good reviews or opinions on them, but I'm not sure all that many have tried them either.

 Good luck! I'll be pulling up a chair if ya don't mind


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2009)

I am in pc....I am not pulling up a chair I am pulling up my recliner for this one...gettin nice and comfy....good luck and lots of GREEN MOJO to you for this one....


----------



## pcduck (Aug 31, 2009)

monkeybusiness said:
			
		

> I will be interested to hear your feedback on the light mover. I was always interested in them but haven't read many good reviews or opinions on them, but I'm not sure all that many have tried them either.
> 
> Good luck! I'll be pulling up a chair if ya don't mind



Howdy *monkeybusiness *:ciao:I searched on this forum and a few others also on light movers and there was just not a whole lot out there. I did find and pm'ed a few people that use or have used them.  With the consensus being that they work ok for tight areas but the ventilation is a pain to work with. Hopefully I solved the ventilation problem for the a/c reflector. Also if you notice in the pic the top reflector(600 hps) is hanging opposite of the bottom reflector(400 mh). From what I have read the way the bottom one is hanging, in relationship to the grow room, is called vertical reflector footprint where as the top is a horizontal  reflector footprint. Do not know if this means much but the light mover manufacturer seemed to push the concept. Thanks for stopping in 



Hi there* Hamster Lewis*:ciao: Thanks for the mojo. I just hope I am as lucky as I was with my first indoor season. Plus I am so excited about this Spacecase, I have heard some great reviews on it. Wish I would have started the seeds sooner but it has been a funky summer with cool temps. Keep waiting for summer to get here:laugh: I just hope I can keep you awake on that recliner..Have a great day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

:lama:  lets get this Fall a Growing


Looks sweet  *duck*..Ill be fallowing along..:bong:  Mojo for the grow


----------



## nvthis (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice PC. I'll def follow along. 

Anyone else get all giddy when the see a brand new, never used before grow room? Man, I love it. Makes me want to break mine down and do it all over again! I'll probably be needing a new mylar fix sometime this winter. Mine's looking pretty used up


----------



## pcduck (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi *4u2sm0ke* :ciao: Thanks for swinging by and the mojo. Just wish I could be as successful as you. ...I will keep trying



:ciao: *nvthis* That mylar is a pain to clean. I used some spray stuff that I also use for cleaning computer screen, still is hard. I am a bit giddy  to get this grow going. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 1, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice set up pc !   I cant wait to watch this one:watchplant:  looking at those pis's got me all fired up   :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *zip & chris1974* :ciao:
Hope I can keep you entertained


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I got my clones under the light and growing hopefully

I am a day late posting because of server issues.

So the final tally of om grow is: Bubba/Kush, Durban Poison, Blueberry, Aurora Indica, and either a Blush or a FUC. I do not know b/c the red marker I used washed off my plastic name stakes. The outside Blush/FUC looked so sweet I had to add that to the lineup.

They could look better but they are not to bad


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 2, 2009)

good luck. I would hide inside if I were you, hunting season is coming up soon. You and Turkey are both on the menu this fall.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2009)

*BuddyLuv* and early season goose is open already:rofl: 

Thanks for the good luck

BIU :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2009)

My SpaceCase has broken the surface last night. 
Planted 8/30 poked its way out of rapid rooter 9/2:holysheep: 
I am really excited on this SpaceCase, I have heard some fantastic reviews

Plants are still a bit in shock but starting to green up nice.

I also had some helpers on my outside grow, so I took their pic, more would be nice. Doggone grasshoppers:hitchair: 

These pics were from yesterday..But due to sever issues:rofl: I posted them today


----------



## IRISH (Sep 3, 2009)

i see the crew is all here!!! ...sup?...

looking good in there bro. so, it's 8 in dwc total?...

this is gonna be a good one duck, i can feel it. and man, you got some great strains up in there.  ...

we was gonna order some AI's soon. shoot me a pm , and let me know where to score them please. ...

i started my KULT dwc , clones just today.:hubba: . more going in tomorrow. thanks for hitt'in me up duck...

got my seat, as usual my friend. let's get this party started...Irish...


----------



## loolagigi (Sep 3, 2009)

sweet duck. mojo for ya.  i see your buckets are black and white.  which did you paint?  i would think black would absorb heat, and white reflect.  i was goinf to paint my dwc tub black, but was afraid so i did mettalic tape.  looks good, kick *** man


----------



## pcduck (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in *Irish* & *loolagigi* :ciao:

I will let you know on the AI as I have some outdoors too, *Irish*. From the smoke reports I have been getting this SpaceCase is suppose to be out of this world. 

My lids and buckets were black and I painted the lids white to help reflect and keep the temps down *loolagigi*. Thanks for the mojo


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

is spacecase from tga?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 4, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> is spacecase from tga?



Thanks for the interest Irish..Yes they are a tga hybrid 
*

*SPACECASE - Frosty pheno female Stoneybud x Space Queen male.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 4, 2009)

:ciao:
:watchplant:


----------



## IRISH (Sep 4, 2009)

can't wait to see her grow...:ciao: ...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi there Ishnish:ciao: Thanks for stopping by.




			
				Irish said:
			
		

> can't wait to see her grow



Me neither, but with my luck I should have known that we would get the warmest weather of the summer after I switched to my DWC

Got some major wilt going and lost 1 already, but I will keep pluggin along.


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2009)

That sucks pc...hope you don't lose any of the others...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 5, 2009)

Me too HL

I do have extra Bubba, AI and Blueberry clones but not the Durban Poison.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 5, 2009)

looks  good  *duck*...I too am allways scared this time..My temps go up  outside and my shed feels it..I think i only have a few more days that may reach 80..More MOJO  for the Grow. 

:bong:

:watchplant:

:ciao:


----------



## edsr (Sep 7, 2009)

current gro 12/12   day 28


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good edsr...but you shld really start your own journal...this one is pcducks...not really cool to just pop in with pics of your grow...just click start thread and start a GJ...


----------



## edsr (Sep 7, 2009)

sorry didnt know the guidelines  will start a new thread


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Duck, just waitin' for the fun to get started.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2009)

Pulling up my milk crate..gonna stay and  watch this unfold.  Excellent Fall Grow....Great Set Up.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 9, 2009)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in edsr, umbra, tcbud, and ishnish.

I guess I should do an update: Not much is happening, they went through some major shock when I transplanted them. Turned all yellow and stuff but I have found that if you leave well enough alone they will come back and they have.
Biggest problem I think is we are having the warmest and most extended temps of the whole summer right now after a cool summer all year and my rez temps are a bit warm.

Might switch one out b/c it is doing so bad but the rest are doing ok


----------



## IRISH (Sep 15, 2009)

any updates duck? i'll look at it as, no news is good news then bro. .

we knew it would warm back up after that bit of nasty weather we had. but it sure has'nt been much for a summer at all. now , nearing the end of it, and it wants to act like the beginning.:confused2: ...

you can freeze bottles of water , and add to your buckets to bring the temps of the rez down, i believe you know this though. i'm looking aroung at smaller types of things that i can freeze. need to get a crap load of them gel freeze packs. any other ideas duck?...

putting some clones straight into 12/12 over here today, and changing out my dwc rez. got KULT in dwc. 3 at different ppms as a test to see just how durable this thing is. :hubba: .

so far, it has handled everything i've throwed at it. amazing girl she is...

take care my friend...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 15, 2009)

Green Mojo  to help your ladies grow.


----------



## thekat_420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi 
Nice looking set up you got there. I will be watching this to see how it turns out. Sorry if you have already tried this but I figured I would toss it out there. It worked well for me. You said that you painted the tops white for reflecting, Homedepot has some really nice insulation made of bubble wrap with a reflective side its called reflectix. Its pretty cheap and if nothing else atleast you get the joy of popping the bubbles. LOL I just cut it to the size of my tub and put slits in it to slide it onto the stem. Seems like my res temp dropped alittle after I started using it also. Good luck with the grow. I cant wait to see it turn out.


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 16, 2009)

nice start.. there duck.. I cant wait til the kids move out so I can take the back room over for new indoor growing.. I've always had bad luck with spider mites indoors.. so we shall see... I'll be watching.. keep it growin GREEN!


----------



## pcduck (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for swing by everyone and all the green mojo. I think I may need it and then some the way this grow is going. Lost 2 spacecase seedlings:hitchair: and got a case of Slimy roots. Just got done giving the offending buckets a H2O2 bath, that along with cooler temps I hope i can get them turned around. We have been getting weather that we should have had June 1st, our Summer is finally showing up in mid September. I do not know what happen to the Spacecases they were growing fine then one day they keeled over never to rise again. That really bummed me out since I have heard such good things about them...Sorry for the garden looking like crap but I am hoping to get that green going again with these cooler temps....:ciao: pcduck


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2009)

what are you checking your ph with Duck? what are you using to balance the ph? brand?

looks like your ph is off.

i got a problem with one bucket over here. my ph is swinging like mad. new growth each day, but ph will be 5.8 at night, then 3.6 next morning??? can't figure this one out. gonna change them all out again today...

another tip. get some black tubing. i was using the clear, and found slime frequently. i got mine at walmart cheap for a big roll...

sorry to hear of the loss of the spacecase...aarrgghhhh...


----------



## zipflip (Sep 16, 2009)

my local temps have been somethin fierce too lately duck.  kinda crazy to be in hi 80's low 90's yet this time year up here. and its just muggy as all hek too.  its been one strange year wether wise here.


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel ya pc...I hve lost my fair share of beans and seedlings so far with my fall grow...the seedlings hurt the most though...looking good one day and dead the next...I am sure you will get it rolling soon enough though...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by Irish, ZipFlip, and Hamster Lewis:ciao:

*Irish* I use a CWP Accurate 2 Ph meter. The plant with slimy roots, ph was also off. Not sure if this was from the slimy roots or what but she has perked up great since the H2O2 bath and rez change.

I thought about the black tubing but did not like the idea of the black absorbing light/heat from my lamp.I do have black couplers that are connected to my lid top and was hoping that these would reduce most if not all of the light entering/ reflecting into the rez from the tubing.I think my biggest problem was _ants in the pants_ and wanting to get something going inside.:laugh: Thanks for the tips...Oh and I use GH PH up & down for adjusting.



*zipflip* Yes it has been a strange summer here. We were in the low 70's during the day and 50's at night, so I decided to start the indoors. I did that and the temps shot up to high 80's during the day and mid 70's most of the night. Would only hit high 60's right before daybreak. Hopefully we can get this garden back on track once the temps settle down.



*Hamster Lewis* I have been reading of your perils as well That is what happened to mine also looking great one day the next day doa. I am sure we both will get it going here soon enough and I sure do not want this to continue. I am assuming it was temp related since that is the only thing going haywire at the moment.



*thekat_420*  I thought about that reflective material, but just wanted to keep it simple. That and I still wanted my buckets to be able to expel heat. The purpose of painting them white was so they would not absorb the light/heat from the lamp. Thanks for stopping.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 17, 2009)

hey pc, what's your strategy for dealing with the slime on the roots?  just rinse and res change?


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the question *ishnish*:ciao:

I followed The *Brothers Grunt* H2O2 sticky for slimy roots, which can be found in the hydroponics section.....I might have been high and just put down H2O before instead of H2O2..sorry


----------



## ishnish (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks pc,  you the Duck!!
:48:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 23, 2009)

Well it has been just over a week and everything is starting to green up again. They went though some shock, high temps, and slimy roots, but all in all they are not all that bad. Every time the temps get to normal outside they take off and temps should be back to normal by this weekend.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 24, 2009)

*Mojo  Mojo!!!*
:48:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Sep 24, 2009)

good luck on your endevor:bong:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 24, 2009)

keep 'em *GREEN *Duck!


----------



## cmd420 (Sep 24, 2009)

lookin good..always a nice feelin to get the girls back in shape...good job so far and BTW great pic of your newly re-done space in the beginning...


----------



## pcduck (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you for swinging in and all the well wishes ishnish, blunt man, TURKEYNECK, and cmd420.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2009)

Got them green again 







Also an equipment update: Bought a new 460 cfm 6" Vortex Inline fan and a 4' T-5, 4 lamp @ 6500K for my veg cab.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey they're looking great *duck   *
Im gettin ready to build a veg cab myself, got'ny pointers ?


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like a pretty sweet hydro system you've got going there


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *RiskyPack* and *chris1974*:ciao:


Quick 2nd update for today: took a break from trimming the OD and planted 2 more Spacecases. Planted one in Rapid Rooter and one in Rockwool. Never have used Rockwool before to start seeds with.



			
				chris1974 said:
			
		

> Im gettin ready to build a veg cab myself, got'ny pointers ?



No matter what type of light, the room still needs ventilation.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 2, 2009)

oh yeah! they look alot better.. quack quack


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for checking my girls out *TurkeyNeck*

The cooler temps, patience, and a slight ph adjustment does wonders. They have rebounded so fast, they have left me scrambling to get the bloom nutes stirring.:laugh:


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking sweet again pc....god I forgot how fast they grow in Hydro...I might need to gve it another shot...I am thinking of adding 1 Auto to my grow and growing it Hydroponically...Lots of GREEN MOJO for you....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice  turn around  *duck*...I  too  have  issues  at  first  start  up  due  to  weather  outside...Mine  are  starting  to  grow  now  as  the  outside  temps get  where  I  like  them...Buckets  look  good..do  you feel  painting the  buckets  di  ya  better?  cant  wait  to  run  My  DWC...Maybe  around  Christmas  again  ya  Know.  Maybe  run  a  Bubba Kush...I  have  succesfully  cloned 5 of 6...2  had  great  root  structure..and 3  had  Mass  bumps...okay  MOJO for  the  Grow:lama:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 3, 2009)

Dropping in on your grow, your girls look wonderful now.  Sorry to hear bout the problems, but looks like you got that all worked out.....good job!


----------



## pcduck (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping Ham,4u,and tc.

*HL* I have never done autos in DWC, but I would think you would get larger plants in a DWC in a shorter time than soil, maybe then it would increase the yield enough to make autos worth while.

*4u* I just figured painting the lids might help with the temps. Would not absorb the light like the black lids would. Plus then everyone tell me to tape my lids so that light does not get through.:laugh:

*tcbud* yes tc is was a lot of work not going out and buying a bunch of additives to fix my plants.:laugh: Someday I hope to be able to transplant better from Mass's Bubble cloner. I just seem to be to rough on them. Plus we got the warmest week of the year the week I turned my lights on. I am just glad I had patience b/c it is rewarding me now with some awesome growth.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

those plants are looking great!


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 3, 2009)

Lookin real tastie for sure !


----------



## pcduck (Oct 10, 2009)

Well my plants are about 16" to 20" so today I flipped them to 12/12.

In this grow I have:
2 Blueberry
2 Bubba/Kush
2 Durban Poison
2 Aurora Indica


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2009)

:ciao: Looking   very  nice...*pcduck*...mojo  for  the  flower :lama:


----------



## 420benny (Oct 10, 2009)

They look happy, Duck! Good job.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 10, 2009)

looks sweet!


----------



## ishnish (Oct 10, 2009)

Look'n dam fine there PC..  I like how you set up those fans with the light, mind if I copy your engineering someday?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *2Dogs*, *4u2sm0ke*, *purplephazes*, *420Benny,* *monkeybusiness, ishnish*. :ciao:

ishnish that is not my engineering:laugh: That is the engineering of the company that I bought my light mover from. They wanted $30 plus shipping for one, so I made my own You are most welcome to use the idea.


----------



## Parcero (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice one!
Good luck and be safe.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 16, 2009)

been a week since the flip! . any action happening up in there? were all these from clones from your OD Duck?...

what happened to the spacecase bro? do you still have beans of it? i've heard good, and also some bad on tga beans. mostly good though. i'll have to check around on germ rates on this from some buds for ya. was it slime that took 'em away?...

i got a problem on the transfer also from the mass cloner, to my set up. gotta pinpoint the problem, and fix it. mine almost die off on the transfer, then right about when i'm gonna scrap 'em, they take off with explosive single, triple leafed growth. when i say , 'die off', i mean turn almost completely yellow , and crisp brown. then , once they snap from that, (and they do everytime) theres no stopping them...

maybe it's something we need to add with the transfer? i just don't know what , yet...

plants are all looking good now Duck... ...

i gotta lot of soil transplanting to do over the weekend. my new soon to be moms are getting near clone taking time. i alredy got some from my white rhino.:hubba: ...

my KULT , in dwc are close to the flip also...

wonder where a guy could get one of those seal-a-meal jobbers from? that would be a handy tool to have , eh?...  ...

take care bro...Irish...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi *Parcero* and *Irish* :ciao: thanks for stopping by

*Irish* Been busy and the grow room is closed up. Opening day of goose and duck tomorrow and am having company coming over.

I have started some more Spacecases. Thought I was gonna loose these also but they seem to be pulling through..I hope..

Well you can see the pics of my transfer They were bad but like you say once they get green again they take off.

I like those seal machines I can cook a bunch of meals up all at once, seal them,then just nuke/boil them up later. I also like making my own bags so I can over size, pull out what I want than just cut off old seal and reseal. 

Maybe some pics after the big weekend, but they have taken off


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2009)

Have fun this weekend with the gooses Duck!

The girls look Happy and Healthy.......Good looking girls!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 16, 2009)

hey. good luck on the big weekend. i know guys up here that live for this. they have a ritual. ...

now up here, all my buds know my shack as 'deer camp'. the missus leaves during deer season. gun, that is...

my place turns into a hunters paradise. i used to do guided hunts up here many, many years ago on our land...

gun season is upon us. be careful out there bro. and try to keep dry. ...

what are your high temps hitting? this is our weather we been waiting for. ...Irish...


----------



## painterdude (Oct 16, 2009)

are you gonna kill a duck......or......a goose?  I bet you shoot whatever you get a good shot at....12 gauge?  pump?  I don't own guns but am intrigued by you guys who do.....lots a luck shootin the flying creatures DUCK....and you have to send PICS to Hick cause we don't know if he killed anything....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 16, 2009)

Hunting... tsk tsk... Can't y'all just leave the wild life alone? . Looking great duck, I really like your set-up!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 16, 2009)

don't worry mentalpatient, we'll be gentle...

we love all gods creatures......

right next to our 'taters , and veggies...


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> don't worry mentalpatient, we'll be gentle...
> 
> we love all gods creatures......
> 
> right next to our 'taters , and veggies...


 
:rofl:  

PC man, two of my life time favs right there! I won't be out this year. Bummer. Gettin' old and can't afford to skip too many more years now. Can't wait to get my kid out there soon! Good Luck bud.


----------



## painterdude (Oct 17, 2009)

DUCK....did you get snowed on?  Wonder if ducks leave 'duck feet tracks'?


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow Duck! Im glad I found this thread.  The plants look great and I love your setup.  Ill be watching.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Oct 17, 2009)

PCDuck, nice looking bushes you got.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 18, 2009)

updates on buddage


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 18, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: 





			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> updates on buddage


Gettin pushy are'nt we  !


----------



## pcduck (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by* painterdude, Irish, BuddyLuv, nvthis, purplephazes, MeNtAlPaTiEnT, maineharvest, Super Silver Haze, IronLungs* :ciao:

This weeks grow room update is: they are growing great. I have to raise the light about 2 inches every other day. Adding a little bit of cal/mag. Trying to see if it helps with the yellowing of the fan leaves during flowering. 

I am running 5 micro, 10 bloom, 1 grow, 2 cal/mag all in ml/gallon ppm's are at about 740...I think....I am pretty:stoned: 

2 Spacecases have survived and I am hoping for a royal flush and get both a female and a male. That would be sweet

*IronLungs*: Prior to entering my buckets my air lines, which are transparent, are connected to a black insert that is cut at an angle. If any light is getting in it is very minute. I dislike the use of black air lines as they absorb heat/light from your light. Thanks for the question 

Goose season started out great I carry a Remington SP10 LE for the honkers *p-dude* and an 1100 Remington for the quackers. 3 goose calls and 2 duck calls and an assortment of decoys keeps jets from having to land in any river around here


----------



## tcbud (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice nest...
Nice plants....
real nice....
tc.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 20, 2009)

Real nice, duck!   Wow!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Oct 20, 2009)

sweet, not an inch of free space. Loooooking good!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 21, 2009)

man Duck, they have really taken off.  i like it when i'm gone for a few days, and to look at the amazing growth when returning. yours look great...

i got some yellowing going on with my wonder woman clones in soil, and my wr's. maybe some cal/mag is in order. i'll let 'em dry a bit from a flush first, then hit 'em with it...

my 5 BK's are pouring it on. can't slow these down. they are nice little bushes'.:hubba: . they are making me very happy. this stuff has the taste of over ripened fruit on the exhale. very strong flavor. one of my bud's thought he was having a heart attack also after indulging with me. i guess he was'nt use to good sensi. ...( it was merely a chest tightening experience for him. false alarm. thank god.) ...

have been reading alot on this hydro system (setup) that Jbonez is running. it's a recirculating system. he says it's the bomb. i don't doubt him. he seems intelligent. . check him out...

where i'm going with this is, although i like J's set-up alot, it takes away height space for me. bottom line... this system of his sits up in the air 30 some inches??? , or higher. thats losing alot of grow room imo. i think i'll start studying on how to engineer a diy recirculating dwc. have you looked at one at all Duck? and , do you think it could benefit us dwc'ers in any way?...

also, i'd say the BK is a thought provoking smoke too.:hubba: .lol. lol. gotta run. i hear the ice cream truck...(nice dreams)...


----------



## Locked (Oct 21, 2009)

Very nice pc...your nest is looking quite green....looks like a packed house too...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 21, 2009)

Howdy and thanks for stopping bye *tcbud, ArtVandolay, IRISH, Hamster Lewis..*

*Irish* I have kicked the idea around and Tater has a sweet set up also, I have not seen J, Bonz, will check it out though.
I like the individual buckets as of now since I am running 4 different strains all with there own nute requirement. If I were to connect them together I would still want the option of removing a bucket without a big hassle. The best thing about a recirculating system  would be not having to lift the plants out to exchange buckets, but was thinking of trying a drill pump to remove old nutes from rez thus avoiding having to move/lift the plants. 

Thanks for all the well wishes and green mojo everyone


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 21, 2009)

The nest is lookin great *duck  *


----------



## IRISH (Oct 23, 2009)

a drill pump! . what a great idea Duck... i have just been given a 110v to 12v converter. you just plug it in to the wall outlet, and a magnetic ballast converts it to 12v. i believe this is how it works. have'nt really checked it out yet. the cord was cut when i got it. wonder if it's a product of a raid? ...

i have a car washer fluid motor , 12v, that would work well also. hmm...

post 3000 for me. ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Can I come and camp out in your nest ducky.  :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 24, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Can I come and camp out in your nest ducky.  :hubba:


:holysheep:             :holysheep:


Anytime SmokinMom:hubba::hubba:...........just bring your own :bong1: and a sleeping bag


----------



## painterdude (Oct 24, 2009)

DUCK.....sounds like those birds don't have a chance in Remmington Hell.......have some friends that hunt the ducks....several species on this side of the country.....


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :holysheep: :holysheep:
> 
> 
> Anytime SmokinMom:hubba::hubba:...........just bring your own :bong1: and a sleeping bag


 
Its a date!!!  But I get the couch.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2009)

c'mon man. don't be holding out.  ... gotta see the space case...(not the one i see in the mirror. )...

how tall they getting?

did i tell you they put a crossbow season, for everyone, on the hunting books here? deer that is...pack'in the freezer...how is the hunt going for you with the honkers, and quackers? 2 weeks til gun season. can't wait...

later bro...Irish...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 28, 2009)

Tuesdays so it must be update time: We have buds forming all over all the plants, Plus a picture of the Spacecases for Irish 

running 6 micro, 12 bloom, and 1 cal/mag at ml/gallon


----------



## IRISH (Oct 28, 2009)

Holy Toledo. looking like some buddage happening in the flower room now. very nice Duck. very nice, and very full. ...

the Spacecase look like thier ready to go into some buckets. what are you waiting on Duck? do you let the roots blast through 4 inch first? this is how i do it, i take clone cuttings, put 'em in the bubble cloner. then in 10-14 days, when 3-4 inch roots show, they go straight into the buckets. i put about an inch of hydroten in the net cup, set clone in gently, and carefully fill the rest with hydroten. have'nt had one problem to date. ...

when i first put 'em in the buckets though, they turn ugly before they take off. it's like they get shocked for about 4-5 days. but after that first week transition, it's on with monster growth daily. ...

thanks for the sneak peek bro. appreciated...

i flipped my entire room last night...

peace Duck...Irish...


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao: *Irish* The Spacecases are waiting on some room in the flower room plus waiting to see sex. Would like to get a mother first then clone for flower room but this all depends of a number of factors. Mostly getting room in the flower room.

When I go from bubble cloner to my net pots I also get major shock. The only time that I did not was when I miss counted my number of days in flower and I had some clones in the bubble cloner with like 12 - 14" plus roots. The roots were all tangled and was like playing t-r-totter with them. Pull one plant up and another would get pulled down, took forever to get them separated and they had some root damage too.

Good luck on your flip. I should have my 56 day strain right after Nov. and the rest in mid Dec..Hopefully


----------



## ishnish (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there ishnish :ciao: Here take this :bong1: and hit it  and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## ishnish (Oct 30, 2009)

:bong2:
thanx duck!
*GReeN MoJo !!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:ciao:   Looking  great  *duck*:aok:   just  passing  threw  on  my  way  the  The  BHC  here:bong1:

leaving  some  Mojo  for  the  DWC


:bolt: :bong:


----------



## painterdude (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm right behind you 4u2....hi  DUCK....might see ya at the BH....


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by* 4u2sm0ke* and *painterdude*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2009)

*Looking real nice pc. Your gonna love the Spacecase. :hubba:  We have another cross called Jerkle that will be running for the first time real soon. It's a cross of Sonics Jungle Cheese female x TGA Querkle male.   Both patents were real nice so were expecting the children to be better. Anyway keep those updates coming. *


----------



## Parcero (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi pcduck, looking good!
Do you run those UVB bulbs you mentioned in this other thread?
How did you start with them? Curious, just got two myself.


Good luck


----------



## pcduck (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *TBG* and *Parcero* :ciao:

These are pictures of my girls at 24 days of 12/12
Running 5 micro, 12 bloom, and 2 cal/mag in a ml/ gallon ratio.

The last two pics are of my veg cab which is in all disarray. 
Spacecases: one is doing great, the other is like all balled up at the top where it should be growing taller. IDK will wait and see if it grows out of it

I have not yet set up my UV-B light maybe tonight if I do not fall asleep first.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

*Parcero* I have just hooked upped my UV-B light, it is only 23 watts cfl in a reflector. I have it placed about 14" above my one plant and have it on a timer, turning on 3 times for a hour a piece. Will do this for a bit to see if it is damaging my plant if not will be upping the amount of hours light is on. 



On a side note I sure hope this stretch gets done soon


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2009)

what's the UV-B light used for Duck?:ciao: ...

that is some wierd growth on the one spacecase. you think she's hungry? hope you get it figured out bro. the other is looking stellar though.:hubba: ...

the girls sure are doing the stretch , are'nt they? they look sweet bro. i got one of those batwing reflectors that came with my 400 i don't use. it sits in the corner. i've been trying to think what it could be used for???...

hmmm. ok. how long is flower now? looks like your sailing pretty smoothly. thanks for stopping by. put up some pics of the male chamber this morning. i think i'll leave it at the other end of house, inside, and see how it goes. peace out...Irish...


----------



## ishnish (Nov 4, 2009)

I've always wanted to get a UVB light setup with my grow... just been a bit lazy i suppose...  I'll be keeping a close eye on this...
:GREEN MOJO:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey there *Irish* and *ishnish* :ciao: 
thanks for swinging by

Irish in  one of my journeys, I read on this site or one of the others that I frequent that UV-B is suppose to increase trich production. There may have been a thread on here also that I posted in cannot remember:confused2: I seen one on sale and thought I'd try it out I will be posting pics of the two plants one with an addiction of UV-B and one with just my big light. 


ishnish my UV-B set up is a reptile light bought on sale with a brooder lamp/reflector..not much to it but maybe enough to see if it makes a difference.. IDK..just thought I try


Yeah the girls are cruising along nicely. I had to bend one of the DP's over, she was making for an uneven canopy, plus running out of head room. I think the small addiction of Cal/Mag is making quite a difference, no yellow leaves at 3 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2009)

:woohoo:

Found a better pump then the drill pump. Drill pump needed primed every time and was quite noisy. I have just tried out a battery operated pump that people use to transfer kerosene. Like the red handled siphon hand pump but with batteries works great so far. All I do is slide the lid over> insert pump> turn on> be sure end is in the bucket to catch the waste:aok:  

This is almost as good as the invention of the wheel for me :rofl:
I hated moving plants around especially when they are top heavy with buds....Have a great day everyone


----------



## leafminer (Nov 5, 2009)

What's happened with the dead and dying plants, Duck?  (1711b)


----------



## pcduck (Nov 5, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> What's happened with the dead and dying plants, Duck?  (1711b)



While in search of a good mother I have neglected some of my clones and they have met their demise.:holysheep: Just have not cleaned out the veg cab yet


----------



## Parcero (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi pcduck, thanks for replying.

I have 2 x 13w UV-B's myself. Started only with one, slowly, 20min first and so on... now 1hour twice a day. Adding the other one tonight. Planning to run both total 4h a day or so.

Good luck.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 6, 2009)

*Parcero* I have seen no negative effects to my addition of the light so I am adding more hours to the on time. Cannot tell at this time if it is any benefit to the formation of trics yet.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 9, 2009)

sorry to hear about your clones Duck. i made a different bubbler, because i needed more than 4, and it had a total melt down also. lost 'em all. i'll remake another of a different material, and retake...

uv-b , eh? if you get any more trichs over there man, you'll corner the market on hash...  ...

my KULT in the buckets are at 13 days 12/12 and into a big stretch. gonna have to tweak this one somehow... just got some material given to me to make up a couple carbon filters...

if i go any larger, i'll be looking for another light... actually need one now...

looking forward to more awsome pics friend...Irish...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 18, 2009)

Just some pics 

Running 6 micro, 14 bloom, 2 cal/mag  at a rate of ml per gallon


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 18, 2009)

nice lil' jungle duck should start to fatten up on ya soon aye?


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by *Turkeyneck* Was a wondering where you taken off to.

I am working on that jungle part and am pumping the bloom to them girls too.

This is also the first rez change with RO water so maybe that will help too.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 19, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks for stopping by *Turkeyneck* Was a wondering where you taken off to.
> 
> I am working on that jungle part and am pumping the bloom to them girls too.
> 
> This is also the first rez change with RO water so maybe that will help too.


 
No problemo man.. I'm still hangin around, just been layin low.

Keep up the good work brotha Duck!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:ciao:   :watchplant:    :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by and :bongin: *4u2sm0ke*

The Brown Truck finally found my place with my parts for my RO water rez.

Got a couple of micro float valves and the rest of the hardware to run my RO water to my mixing rez. Once I complete this portion of the plumbing, my watering work should ease up quite a bit. No more hauling water from kitchen


----------



## Locked (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking awesome pc... I see a lil bit of yummy crustiness in that 3rd pic...I love when they get like that...makes you want to pluck them off and smoke em up....  Glad UPS found you..lol  I know when I go on vacation my customers that live in the booneys hate it.. the driver that covers my rte can never find their houses...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah *HL* regular driver was on vacation but his replacement will never forget how to get here now. My place is real hard to find initially but once you find it you can always find it.


----------



## zipflip (Nov 20, 2009)

dang, duck......
  them ladies come a long way since i last poked my head in you GJ. :hubba:  
    so ya get teh whoel RO system locked an loaded good now?
  so far so good wit mine, other tahn a teeny tiny drip leek from the valve ya use to puncture the feed line thing.  
  any ideas for better feed connection by chance? 

cant wait to see them ladies full :hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi there *Zip* and thanks for stopping by. :ciao:

My RO system came with a "T" that you connect directly to your plumbing. This "T" connects right at the valve that is under my kitchen sink.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 21, 2009)

kaboom.  your blowing them up now... ...

was that yellow from your hard water before the ro?, or the ph?...

i have a well. the water is very hard. ppms from tap=250. i've seen worse. i seen a nute line not long ago made for hard water. (ya think that would be like putting CLR in the bottle?) ...

i prolly asked this before, but whats the clothes pins for? seems i remember them on the last round?...

gonna have a nice take down this round Duck. ...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi there *IRISH* :ciao:

The yellowing is from  getting being to close to the light and getting light burn.
The clothes pins are there because I had to bend the plants over because they were getting to tall.


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 21, 2009)

looking real good PC....like your bucket setups...keep up the good work:aok:  mojo for your ladies!


----------



## zipflip (Nov 21, 2009)

> My RO system came with a "T" that you connect directly to your plumbing. This "T" connects right at the valve that is under my kitchen sink.


 yeah mine just come wit one them valvees taht clamps onto the feed pipe under sink an ya just turn the knob til it punctures the pipe. lol


----------



## ishnish (Nov 21, 2009)

look'n swell there Duck.  :48:
:watchplant:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

:yay: :yay: :yay: :aok: :banana: :guitar: PC, WOW! Looooookin' Good, dude!!!!!  (mopping up ropy drool here...) What a beautiful set up. Color me IMPRESSED.

My DB's wavin' at yours...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by and for the mojo *sundancer245, ishnish, mojavemama* 

My DB is *waving * madly back at ya mojavemama




I have everything ran for getting my RO water to my mixing tank

No more wet spots on the floor from hauling water to my grow room


----------



## IRISH (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao: things are looking up at the Ducks nest. whats your ph now?...

things are about to get exciting over here as well in the flower room. i'm 4 weeks flower. the bk's look fat, and sweet. i could see trichs a week ago. amazing. huge fan. ...

waiting patiently for next pics...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey there *IRISH* :ciao:

Good question Irish

My ph before being put through the RO/DI filter is 7.1 and after it is 7.1

PPM's before 161 after 6


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 23, 2009)

Clean up those wet spots, PC!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2009)

:ciao:  Looking   great  *duck*:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 23, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Clean up those wet spots, PC!




The only wet spots on the floor now are from my dog and his lapping of water.
He does pretty good though, my friends dog drools gallons:rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 25, 2009)

you have well water at 161? mine is 260. wow. 6 is great. did'nt know if they changed the ph, or not. i do now. ...

put up new pics tonight. check 'em out. the bubblegum, and w rhino are looking real good...

carry on bro... ...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 26, 2009)

Looking great as always Duck! Green Mojo and I am still waiting on some Bubba clones from you


----------



## pcduck (Nov 26, 2009)

Howdy everyone:ciao:

*Irish*  I use city water but I must have it hauled in and I am the hauler

*BuddyLuv* Thanks for stopping by and the mojo.

Trying to get pics up but my card reader is shot


----------



## herb (Nov 26, 2009)

nice forestation PcDuck!!! I Like!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 27, 2009)

:woohoo:


:yay:



:banana:  



:dancing: 




:clap: 



My *SpaceCase* is a girl


----------



## Locked (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats pc...glad she is female...always a great feeling of relief...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

New camera......new pictures.....and I am still learning how to use camera.


----------



## Locked (Nov 29, 2009)

Man oh man you got a jungle going on there pc...


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

Yep I sure do *HL* plus I screwed up while playing and I have another 600 watts of hps coming soon


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 29, 2009)

That's a big happy crowd of buds! Starting to take that beautiful shape we love so much.
Happy growing!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

:ciao:   congrats  on  the  LAdie Space  Queen:yay:  cant  wait  to  see  some  Micro  shots  fromn  new  cam  on  her in  about  8  weeks:aok:  keep  up the  great  work  my  friend:bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Amen, 4U! My thoughts exactly. Practice the Micro, and be sure you have a tripod, PC!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 2, 2009)

nice looking cola there duck


----------



## IRISH (Dec 2, 2009)

space case, space case, space case.:clap: ...

clones? when do we get a wee look at her?...

room is blowing up nice now Duck...

i'm 5 in now. just over actually. i need more light me thinks...

getting cold out now, eh Duck?...will be near the wood burner all winter, and here , of course...

you looking ahead? down the road? just wondering what sick genetics you got down there?:hubba: ...have you committed to who is next in the room?...(maybe a SC X BK cross?)...  ...

you see what i just crossed Duck? come on over for a look see...lol...

blow it up big!!!...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a few additions on the way to the Duck's Nest 

Barneys Farm: Night Shade Regular Reg Seeds 
Barneys Farm: Violator Kush Reg Seeds 
KC Brains: Mango Reg Seed 
_
Freebies_
DNA Genetics: OG18 x Skunk Reg 
DNA Genetics: Sleestack X Skunk 
DNA Genetics: Kandy Kush X Skunk 	
DNA Genetics: LA Confidential X Skunk 	
DNA Genetics: Kush Berry X Skunk 	 
UFO# 1 DNA: Hash Plant Haze Feminized 	 
UFO# 4 Dinafem: Power Kush 	 
UFO# 2 Dinafem: Moby _"edit"_ Feminized 	
UFO# 3 Dinafem: Seeds Blue Hash

These are already being processed ..Wow is _The Attitude_ fast

Next week the big Brown Truck is due to deliver another 600 watt lumatek with an a/c reflector putting the total in flower room at 1200 watts 190,000 lumens


*Irish* thinking next run will be 
SpaceCase
Bubba/Kush
Blueberry
Aurora Indica

Will be keeping the Durban Poison in mother form, I hope 
Not much of a breeder ...figured I leave that to the experts, but I do have some Blueberry and WWf2 pollen:hubba: ..so ya just never know


Thanks *BL*


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 5, 2009)

Thats a helluva arsenal Duck! BTW the new pics look scrumptious


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2009)

:ciao::bolt::bong2:

Update of the room at 56 days of 12/12 lighting.



Thanks *TurkeyNeck*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

:ciao::bong2:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 7, 2009)

very nice. Gonna be a fine harvest, and lots of it!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks *monkeybusiness* 

I just keep reading and learning here at MariP.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2009)

wow. room is looking good brother. i can almost smell her up here.lol...  ...

have you smoked the AI yet? if not, your gonna like it alot...(judging by the BK. )...i'm going to do a run of her soon also...i'd like to do an AI, and NL togeather...

talk about a sunburn. lol. better wear some shades in there so you don't get retna burn...lol...

my next up will be Dark Kush x Kong. will deffinately be looking for a male of this one.:hubba: ...(the big purple balled guy)...hope we get some colors from his crosses...

i'm about 10 days behind you Duck from harvest. ...gonna be a pretty descent one to. i'm excited...and out of smoke...i did score some half way descent street regs...

later bro. looking great over there at the Nest... ...


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2009)

:woohoo: My order from the Attitude should be in the mailbox this afternoon along with my order from 7th Floor gotta new bong and had to get _gong adapter_ for vape.

Now I have to find the room in veg cab.:laugh:

I am thinking of chopping the Bubba/Kush on Wednesday:holysheep: 

Been trying to post pics in gallery, but something is messed upped.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are some pics..not what I wanted but will do for now


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2009)

More pics


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Duck, lookin' SOOOOO good!!!!  Vapin' for ya!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking Excellent...

Looks like a frosty Christmas comming at you!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 18, 2009)

hey there sticky fingers.:aok: you chop the bk? how many days did you let it go? i have some pics that look just like those. ...

nice straight forward, clean grow brother Duck...you deffinately got your system tweaked just where you need her to be...

you get your new big rig? ...can't wait to watch the new upcoming strains. all solid gold winners...you know Mojave just kicked off an AI grow?...

whats the spacecase doing? (basking?).lol...

another top ranked grow journal from the Duck's Nest. looks like it only get's bigger, and better...y'all won't want to miss this next grow...Duck's laying it down, and turning up the lights!!! woo-hoo...Got me Stoked up for it now Duck...  ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

:watchplant:

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

chopped the bk, while chopping the bk a Durban Poison bent over and broke.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 21, 2009)

up there^, in post 165, 2nd pic, the plant on the left, is that a KULT? looks just like my KULT with the long wispy sat leaves only here , and there. the rest are ind/sat looking...hmmm...

how much longer did the Durban have left?...

i harvested 2 skush, 1 soil KULT, 1 Bubba, and 1 dwc KULT so far...these were chopped over the weekend...

i figured when the time to chop came, i would do it a couple at a time, every other day or so, so's not to be overwhelmed with the whole lot at once... ...

how's that spacecase coming along brother Duck?...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry ti hear about the durban....your grow looks excellent though!  Should be a nice green x-mas at the ducks nest!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Irish, That is a Durban Poison.(only sat. I have growing)

Durban had another month, had some alright buds but it sure ticked me off.

The SpaceCase is on the tram slowly moving towards the launch pad. (got a mother and some clones going.) Will be included in next grow. Trying to decide what will sit out this time?

Trying to clean out my veg cab. Got some Violator Kush I want to add to the mix. Not happy with the DP Blueberry, great high, but not the yield is weak. I have seen others with a lot more yield. Will most likely give it one more chance, maybe I can get it zero'd in better this next time, I hope so.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 21, 2009)

Look'n real fine there brother duck!  :48:
how much wattage were ya running?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> chopped the bk, while chopping the bk a Durban Poison bent over and broke.


 


Early  christmas present....


Looks  Great *duck*..


Merry Christmas my  friend:48:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 21, 2009)

where, or who makes the violater kush?...I've never heard of this one.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

*ishnish* I will be running two 600 watt lumateks the entire grow, this next grow, added a 600 a couple of weeks ago.

*4u2sm0ke* Thanks and Merry Christmas to you too.


*legalize_freedom* I got the Violator Kush from Barney's Farm


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 22, 2009)

Barney's....yeah it should be a good one then!  Your grow looks great man!


----------



## grimmboss (Dec 26, 2009)

cool looking pics good luck with your grow season.


----------

